# It's hurricane season again folks!



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

It's that time of year again! Tropical cyclones are forming and you'll need to protect your house against them if you don't want it to be destroyed. 
Here is a hurricane checklist to reduce damage.

Are there any loose roof shingles? You don't want to lose your roof or have a leak.
Is the basement watertight? You don't want a flood due to rain.
If there's a Category 3 or more, do you have plywood or hurricane shutters? They can protect your windows.
Are any loose objects, i.e. tools, outside? These can become missiles and damage your house.
Are there any trees that could fall on your house? These can crush it.
Is a mobile home/camper properly bolted? If these blow over and you're inside, you could get hurt.
Are you protected against storm surge? This can make a flood.
Be safe.


----------

